# CDR101: Not ready beim Lesen von Laufwer D:.........



## medionler (8. August 2009)

hi das notebook zeigt immer an falsches system datenträger..... an dan will ich von diskette starten aber dann zeigt er mir nach ein wenig zeit das oben genannte problem an. Er bietet mir an was bei D: hinzuschreiben: was soll ich tun ???
dankeee


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

Diskette? Wie alt ist das Ding und kommt das dann auch noch von Medion (Aldi)?

Wie weit Bootet er denn hoch.


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

das ding ist sicherlich voll alt aber nicht von aldi ja der fährt hoch also sony vaio und dann startet der der von diskette bis zu dem fehler


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

Also aus alten Tagen kenn ich das so:

Startdiskette rein (Win 95 usw.)
Rechner neu starten. Bleibt auf Laufwerk A (Diskettenlaufwerk) hängen und dann wartet er auf befehle.

Eingeben A:/ DIR dann bekommst du ne auflistung über die vorhandenen Datein auf der Diskette.
ggf. dann A:/ install/setup eingeben. Muss aber ne exe-Datei sein wegen ausführungspfad.

Oder halt Format C und alles neu rauf.

Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ja ich hab dann dir eingegeben und dann autoexec dann startet er das setup dann kommt device driver not found:´0emcd001´. no valid cdrom device drivers selected ungültige laufwerkangabe   ungültiges verzeichnis   befehl oder dateiname nicht gefunden was nun ??


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

Dir fehlen Treiber. Ob das CD-Rom oder dir Festplatte sein soll kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Fest steht, dass dein Win. warscheinlich durch ist. Also von vorne anfangen.

Hast du Win. auf CD? Ich denke doch. Hast du Treiber für CD-Rom laufwerk und Diskettenlaufwerk?

Was sagt er denn, wenn du mal direkt D:/ eingibst. Am besten mit eingelegter CD


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ne auf diskette ich hab noch ne win me aber weiß nich wo die ist


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

kannst du auf Laufwerk C zugreifen? 

Wenn er am Booten ist und dann hängen bleibt steht da:

Blablabla...
C:/


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ähm ne da steht dann A:/


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

gib dann mal C:/ ein.

Dann müsste er auf C:/ umspringen 

Dann Dir eingeben so das zum schluss C:/DIR ist und enter drücken


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

dann kommt ungültige laufwerkangabe


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

autsch. Das ist nicht gut. Also ich würde dir mal eben! einen CD-Rom treiber raussuchen und dann musst du denn installieren. Dann sollte win95 oder so von CD aus installiert werden.

Hast du die möglichkeit was auf ne Diskette zu packen. Laufwerk bei dem jetztigen Rechner vorhanden?


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ne das hab ich nicht kann ich doch auch auf cd machen oder?


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

Eher nicht. Weil wenn Win durch ist, ist auch dein CD-Rom treiber weg. Daswegen hast du ja sone tolle meldung. Festplatte und CD Laufwerk sind also grad nicht wirklich verfügbar, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden hab.

Ansonsten nochmal ne Win CD. rein oder irgendeine andere und dann D:/dir eingebn und schauen ob er drauf zugreifen kann. Wenn nicht musst du erstmal die treiber von Diskette installieren


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ja aber der bricht ja ab beim setup von der diskette win 95 die jetzt drinne ist


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

bin gerade in fdisk drinne wo ich partionen erstellen festlegen ..... machen kann soll ich da was einstellen ?


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

wir müssen erstma wissen welche Laufwerke betriebsbereit sind und welche nicht. Und ich hab früher erstma immer den CD-Rom Treiber neu gemacht, damit ich das laufwerk am laufen habe, weil die meisten sachen immer auf cd sind. Auch windows. Win95 müssten sonst so ca. 30 Disketten sein.

Also CD rein D:/Dir eingeben. wirst ja sehen was er sagt. wenn er dann auch die gleiche meldung hat, weist du, dass das laufwerk erstma nicht läuft. 

Das laufwerk A ist vom Bios immer drin nur die anderen muss er erst kennenlernen und das macht windows. Also CD-Treiber manuell installiert werden.

Auf der Diskette sind eigentlich auch nur Startdatein für Programme zur Fehlerüberprüfung und Reperatur wenn aber noch Win. auf der Festplatte ist. Also können wir mit der Startdiskette nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

wie starte ich denn das setup von der diskette oder was soll ich noch eintippen also dir dann kommt die auflistung aber mit dem /setup das geht nicht was soll oder wie soll ich denn das neu installieren


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

Ich glaube das heist dann A:/install oder setup bzw versuch es mit .exe dahinter

Ist schon sehr lang her, das ich sowas mal machen musste zum glück.


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ja das glaub ich dir zum glück ich hoffe das ich das auch schnell mit hoffentlich weiter deiner hilfe hinbekomme


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ne funzt nicht


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

och man. Nun geh in die küche und mach die Klappe auf und schmeiß ihn wech. 

Und das aufn Samstag abend. Schlechter zeitpunkt.

Also ich muss gleich was anderes machen sonst bekomm ich ärger mit meiner Frau. Morgen bin ich wieder da und dann machen wir weiter.

Aber wie gesagt treiber für CD und ggf Festplatte sind weg und die musst du anhand einer Diskette wieder drauf bekommen. Sonst mit "DIR" bekommst du immer den inhalt von der Diskette oder CD angezeigt.

Oder geh mal in den Bios und schau dir die Bootreihnfolge mal an. Erst Festplatte dann CD-Laufwerk und dann Diskette.


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

was soll ich denn öffnen auf der diskette was soll ich da starten


----------



## 1821984 (8. August 2009)

Immer Install.exe oder Setup.exe ausführen. Kennst du niemanden der mit win95 erfahrung hat, der sowas mal neu aufgelegt hat aussem Bios herraus?


----------



## medionler (8. August 2009)

ne ich kenn leider keinen


----------



## medionler (9. August 2009)

guten morgen also hab versucht von cd zu starten leider kommt dannn wieder falsches system datenträger wechsel also muss man von diskette starten weiß nur nicht was ich dannn alles noch bei A:/ eingebenmuss


----------



## medionler (9. August 2009)

so jetzt starte ich von der cd und der will installieren dann kommt: die installation wird vorbereitet.
es kann kein temporäres verzeichnis erstellt werden.
bei einer hpfs- oder ntfs-festplatte müssen sie
zum installieren von windwos eine ms-dos startpartion erstellen.

wie mach ich das denn?


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

Mhhh. Da weis ich auch nicht weiter. Ich würde jetzt denken, dass er ne Patition braucht, damit er weis, wo er das drauf installieren soll.

Aber stell deine fragen mal hier rein, damit das ein paar mehr leute lesen.

Windows XP, Vista, Seven, Windows allgemein - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

ggf. lass es vom Mod umlegen!!!

Obs nun nen Laptop oder Desktop ist, ist ja egal.

Dieses hpfs- oder ntfs hat auf jedenfall was mit Format der Festplatte zu tun, wenn ich mich nicht irre!

Schau da mal. Vielleicht ist da was bei: http://suche.chip.de/ms-dos startpartition erstellen.html

Google hilft. damit man weis, was er überhaupt will.


----------



## medionler (9. August 2009)

achso schade das wir das problem noch nicht lösen können aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Nafets (9. August 2009)

ich hab da mal etwas mitgelesen und ich habe den verdacht das die festplatte mit NTFS formatiert ist und Win95 kann damit nicht umgehen. du bräuchtest eine XP CD oder ein anderes programm auf cd oder disk welche NTFS unterstützt damit du die festplatte neu mit FAT formatieren kannst wenn du wieder win95 inst. willst.


----------



## Nafets (9. August 2009)

ach ja und das probl. mit dem cd treiber sollte eigentlich nicht bestehen. cd laufwerke werden schon ne ganze weile ohne treiber inst. zu müssen erkannt.


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

Mit XP würde ich vorsichtig sein, da der Laptop noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk hat und da waren die Rechner noch sehr schwach. Kenn auch son Ding. Das sind die Leistungsdaten folgende:

Intel 266Mhz Pentium 2
64 MB Ram

Ob mit sowas XP lauffähig ist?

Das muss doch auch anders gehen.

CD-Laufwerk. Was heist ne ganze weile. Damals mit Win 95 musste man noch alles selbst machen.

Ich geh davon aus, dass die Festplatte nicht mehr so ist, wie sie mal war und darum auch diese Fehler kommen. in wie weit das eine einfache neuinstallation von Win. beheben kann, kann ich auch nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Nafets (9. August 2009)

er soll ja XP nicht inst. sondern nur damit die inst. einleiten bis zu dem punkt wo die festplatte angezeigt wird und er sie neu partizionieren und formatieren(FAT) kann. danach die inst. abbrechen und win 95 drauf.


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

achso. Naja wie gesagt ich musste sowas mal machen zu zeiten von win95 und das hab ich alles so hinbekommen. Obs da schon so verschiedene Formate für ne Festplatte gab?


----------



## Nafets (9. August 2009)

ja gab es war aber WinNT u. 2000 vorbehalten. erst mit XP für den home user wurde auch NTFS unterstüzt.


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

Aber wie kann sich ne Festplatte den einfach umstellen, wenn das OS sowas noch nicht mal unterstützt. Oder können das Werkseinstellungen von der Platte sein.


----------



## Nafets (9. August 2009)

das teil is ja nich neu und ich weiß ja auch nicht was da vorher mal drauf war. es gibt natürlich auch die möglichkeit das die platte defekt ist.
medionler müsste halt mal genaueres über das vorleben infomieren.


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

das wäre toll. Das die Platte defekt ist, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht! Er sollte mal schreiben, ob die oder das ganze gerät komische Geräusche macht und ob das Bios mit ner Fehlermeldung abbricht, oder ob es ganz normal hochfährt als wenn halt kein OS drauf ist.


----------



## medionler (9. August 2009)

die vorgeschichte kenne ich leider nicht  also wenn nichts drinne ist zeitgt er nach sony an falsches system datenträger wechsel an


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

hast du das Laptop mit dem Fehler so bekommen? Wurde da mal ne Festplatte getauscht. Besteht die möglichkeit, dass seit einem Festplattentausch der Fehler da ist?


----------



## medionler (9. August 2009)

das notebook habe ich mit dem fehler so bekommen, ob da eine festplatte getauscht worden ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2009)

Ja dann muss erstma die Festplatte aufs andere Format gebracht werden und dann wirst du auch was drauf installieren können. Also entweder denn Weg mit XP und formatieren usw. oder wieder ausbauen ggf. woanders ranhängen und mit einem laufenden OS umstellen, aber dafür müsstest du dich nochmal genau mit dem Format schlau machen, welches du nun brauchst, je nach dem welches OS du nun rauf haben willst. 

Sonst weis ich jetzt auch nicht weiter. Ich hab auch kein plan davon, wie man das mit einem laufendem OS umändert. Aber ich denke das wird selbsterklärend sein, wenn man die Festplatte formatieren will.

Mach dich mal schlau, ob die Festplatte neu ist und wie die eingestellt sein soll.


----------



## medionler (9. August 2009)

achso ok ich hoffe das sich das problem bald lösen wird danke schöön


----------

